# Sealing up a smoker



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Why do you see the need to seal it up? It came from the factory ready to use, so why defeat the primary purpose?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Red, RTV at the auto parts store. 


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Silicone. 
https://www.hotmelt.com/blogs/blog/guide-using-high-temperature-silicone-sealants


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

what brand and model of smoker did you buy ????
if you could reference the video of what you are referring
to may also help. I have never heard of anyone making
a smoker airtight. especially if the heat source is inside the unit.
sort of defeats the purpose of having evenly burning fuel.
[altering the airflow also sort of defeats the purpose of having 
evenly distributed smoke within the unit]. 

.

.


----------



## Stew1972 (Aug 23, 2014)

Here's the video I referenced in my original post. This is my first smoker so I'm looking to the more experienced folks to steer me in the right direction. From what I've seen and read, sealing it up helps to better control the temperature. Thank you for all the input.


----------

